# Arko's debut on TV is tomorrow!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tomorrow on A&E's Panic-9-1-1 @ 10pm watch our Arko perform as a police K9. This time it is the 3rd story/event in the Episode "I'm in the back of a Truck".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I watched the other episode last week. Was flipping through the stations. I was on pins and needles the whole time listening to that poor women's 911 call. How terrifying. When the dispatcher said they were sending in the k9 I yelled- YES!! Awesome job by your boy...it seemed real!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, they can be pretty intense! LOL

Tonight is the night for Arko's turn!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*DVR is set!*

Can't wait to see, set the DVR just in case. OMG, you must be so proud!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

How exciting! DVR is set!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I saw it but was your dog on for only about 3 seconds or did I miss something?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Watched it too. It was very short but he's absolutely gorgeous. 

Right now, the part with the pregnant girl in the fire is on. My gosh... I can't possibly imagine being in her situation. She's horrified and in panic.


----------

